

Show HN: Collapsible Comments (Chrome Extension) - muitocomplicado
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hockhafcdegocajmjhafgjncjpodihkd

======
muitocomplicado
Adds reddit-like [+] and [-] links to collapse and expand comment threads.

Based on the bookmarklet code by niyazpk.
[https://github.com/niyazpk/Collapsible-comments-for-
Hacker-N...](https://github.com/niyazpk/Collapsible-comments-for-Hacker-News)

------
jordanmessina
This is great! There are so many of these HN related projects/websites/tools
out there that get lost after they hit the front page, I'm wondering if
there's a directory of everything? I asked today but didn't get any feedback:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1987756>

------
anigbrowl
Good job. It was very slow the first time I reloaded a page (this one), but
after that it was fine, regardless of how many comments. Simple and
unobtrusive, and something I have wanted for a while.

------
Tyrant505
This is great. I usually don't want to read a whole subthread because of
location higher in the page.

------
andylei
awesome! any way you can enable this for the domain hackerne.ws?

~~~
muitocomplicado
Done, version 1.1 has hackerne.ws support.

